# STEREO WIRING COLORS 90 LINCOLN TOWN CAR



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

TRYING TO HOOK UP A RADIO NEED SPEAKER COLORS ON FACTORY WIRING


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Apr 8 2005, 04:47 PM
> *TRYING TO HOOK UP A RADIO NEED SPEAKER COLORS ON  FACTORY WIRING
> [snapback]2973762[/snapback]​*


Use an adapter harness...
Thats of course if the factory plugs have not been cut out...
That car most likely has premium sound with factory amps...
You will need a specific harness for it...
If the factory plugs have neen cut, you will need to run all new speaker wires throughout the entire vehicle to the respective speakers...
Try google for the factory wire colors if this doesn't help you...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

SOMEONE CUT ONE OF THE HARNESSES AND LEFT THE OTHER ONE WHERE IS THE AMP LOCATED AT


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Apr 8 2005, 05:28 PM
> *SOMEONE CUT ONE OF THE HARNESSES AND LEFT THE OTHER ONE WHERE IS THE AMP LOCATED AT
> [snapback]2973977[/snapback]​*


Did they steal your caps lock button after they turned it on too? You need to bypass the amp, and if you've got the little gray cable lookin wires that come up, you are what we like to call "screwed". You're better off running new wires to the back.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Not necesarily true............
On my 90 the amp plug was cut off.......Now I was told by many "pros"..that I had to go have a new amp plug wired form the factory amp back out the deck opening.
Finally one of the higher end installers in my area looked at it and laughed. You need the amp bypass plug...(like 30 bucks or so).. which you take the plugs on each side of the amp and plug each one in to this connector....that by passes the amp.
Than the wires that are exposed due to the amp plug being cut......literally ARE your speaker wires. You just need to check each one for polarity and postioning....TIME consuming...which is why I had it done...SIMPLE as hell actually...lol...I watched them do it.

Best Wishes...................Roma


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 10 2005, 08:17 PM
> *Not necesarily true............
> On my 90 the amp plug was cut off.......Now I was told by many "pros"..that I had to go have a new amp plug wired form the factory amp back out the deck opening.
> Finally one of the higher end installers in my area looked at it and laughed. You need the amp bypass plug...(like 30 bucks or so).. which you take the plugs on each side of the amp and plug each one in to this connector....that by passes the amp.
> ...


Pssst, if it took a "higher end installer" to tell you that, then you should NEVER go to ANY of those places again. Even if you have the bypass plug, the wiring harness in the dash is useless if cut. With the bypass plug you can run your own wires to the back of the car to hook up to them, but you can't use the dash wiring as he was wanting to do.

The amp bypass harness should be used with ANY radio installation on those cars, regardless of if you use the harness in the dash or not.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

With the bypass plug you can literally CUT the end off of the amp plug and use those wires for your speakers (which is what they are).......as far as the other wires for the power.....ground..remote....etc......that is self explanatory. 
But yes... you can cut the plug head off of the factory amp cord and split that wire and pull the insulation off (foil)....and than use those wires for your speakers with out running any new wires what so ever.
If he or you are referring to a diffrent set of wires...than my bad ....I apologize.
With the town I am from trust me......options are limited on where to take your car for any type of custom work. 

Best Wishes...........RO


----------

